# Vote your New Anything Goes Mod!



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2012)

As he refused to get circumcised and actually works out, SFW unfortunately lost his mod spot 

. . . so there is an opening, and the following lucky three have send through some nice cawk pics with their applications 

Sil - Master of Photoshop and Azza's brown-eye pimp. Big true! 
KOS - foul-tempered, handsomely chubby with a photo-friendly wife. He hates you all and you all know it! 

Reddog - small, pale, old and crusty. Like the rest of you Jews! 

Make your vote count!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 26, 2012)

A vote for reddog is a vote for the little peoples, representing the 99%ers.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 26, 2012)

Anything goes doesn't need a MOD. that's why it's called anything goes. all it is going to do is give Little Wing another person to bitch to if there is a comment she doesn't like.


----------



## longworthb (Oct 26, 2012)

I vote for myself....wait I'm not on the list


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> Anything goes doesn't need a MOD. that's why it's called anything goes. all it is going to do is give Little Wing another person to bitch to if there is a comment she doesn't like.



Have to agree. Heaveyiron n theCaptn' can handle ag on their own. More mods here should be called what they really are... pet fish.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 26, 2012)

i think sil runs away with it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 26, 2012)

oh...crap/.....i work out.....am i dqed?


----------



## Saney (Oct 26, 2012)

Sil is great, and KOS is my idol..


Who the fuck do I vote for?


Or can I vote for LW to have cancer and die from Chemo-treatment?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2012)

Saney said:


> Sil is great, and KOS is my idol..
> 
> 
> Who the fuck do I vote for?
> ...



i see you're still choking on sfw's cock.


----------



## Saney (Oct 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i see you're still choking on sfw's cock.



I'm having difficulty understanding why you continue to associate my death wishes upon you with SFW demodded ass?


Grow up, get old, then get saggy.... Wait, you already have..  Guess all that's left is for you to Suffer never ending Chemo


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2012)

seriously. why do we need half a dozen mods for AG?

*Forum: Anything Goes*

*WARNING*  - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about  anything is allowed in here and there is *very little moderation! *All  hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in  here. Adults 18+ Years Old Only!

as far as i can see it's just an excuse to stand around holding each others dicks.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2012)

Saney said:


> I'm having difficulty understanding why you continue to associate my death wishes upon you with SFW demodded ass?
> 
> 
> Grow up, get old, then get saggy.... Wait, you already have..  Guess all that's left is for you to Suffer never ending Chemo



save it. everyone on the forum knows you started bashing me when your butt buddy lost his mod status.


----------



## Saney (Oct 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> save it. everyone on the forum knows you started bashing me when your butt buddy lost his mod status.



Coincidence? or are you a cunt dying of Cancer?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 26, 2012)

vote for me lw and saney... i want cool internet title...it is the highest goal i can hope to achieve in life


----------



## Saney (Oct 26, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> vote for me lw and saney... i want cool internet title...it is the highest goal i can hope to achieve in life




You know what I'd rather have... but i won't say it cause i run things into the ground


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 26, 2012)

thats true


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 26, 2012)

u voted for that guy that doesnt workout in that wp contest....even though i showed you my wifes buttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Oct 26, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> u voted for that guy that doesnt workout in that wp contest....even though i showed you my wifes buttt!!!!!!!!!




yea your right.. I feel obligated to vote for you and give you lots of Placebos.


----------



## _LG_ (Oct 26, 2012)

I vote that all mods get cancer and chemo


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2012)

Saney said:


> Coincidence? or are you a cunt dying of Cancer?



if this is what a mod is here why would anyone even want to be one? glorified dick holding honorary mod. lmao.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 26, 2012)

prestige


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 26, 2012)

I vote the captn for absolute control of these parts


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> I vote the captn for absolute control of these parts



Admin 


Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2012)

prestige comes from character not a title. saney is a mod but can't manage not to look like a spazzing out peeled nerve still crying over sfw getting booted out of the sand box. being a mod doesn't make one look upon him as anything larger than what his character shows him to be. he behaves like a putrid shit stain so that's what we see. eddie tried on a lot of titles but was still just eddie. it's what one brings to the role of mod that garners respect not just being one.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 26, 2012)

welll vote for red dog...he barely post and doesnt workout...hes perfect



i need social acceptance....i wanna be cool like heavy and captn


----------



## Saney (Oct 26, 2012)

Well Little Minded Wing, I don't act that way generally as you make it seem.


I act that way towards you alone. I love all my AG people very much. I am myself 100% of the time until i'm needed. 


And i'll stop acting this way towards you when you admit to your gay-doings and we'll bury it..



Guess the ball is in your court.. You either man up, or fag out


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2012)

Saney said:


> Well Little Minded Wing, I don't act that way generally as you make it seem.
> 
> 
> I act that way towards you alone. I love all my AG people very much. I am myself 100% of the time until i'm needed.
> ...




gay doings?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> gay doings?



Gay Doings!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2012)

c'mere and i'll show you some gay doings... arrrrr!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Oct 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> seriously. why do we need half a dozen mods for AG?
> 
> *Forum: Anything Goes*
> 
> ...



And whats wrong with that? I like having my dick held once in a while, goddammit


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2012)

this place is far more homoerotic that anyone would have imagined 8 years ago


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi7gwX7rjOw


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> this place is far more homoerotic that anyone would have imagined 8 years ago



So show us your titts.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2012)

saney looks pretty good in that leopard print dress


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> So show us your titts.



tits are useless around here unless there's some big tranny dick to go with.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 26, 2012)

what the fuck


an old man who admittedly doesnt work out.....rarely post....cant remember the last big time multi viewed thread he made

is gonna be mod on this "bodybuilding site"


what the fuck is you peoples criteria?


he cracks a few jokes and you love him....the whole board is me 1/2 the time

you people are terrified of me i think


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what the fuck
> 
> 
> an old man who admittedly doesnt work out.....rarely post....cant remember the last big time multi viewed thread he made
> ...



You're public relations are terrible! 


Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 26, 2012)

obviously



you had a contest to dtermine who contributes the most....i lost to a guy who doesnt train, rarely post and doesnt contribute shit


lol at you sheep people and letting emotions cloud reality and truth


----------



## SFW (Oct 26, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> obviously
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This site is run by drunks. Ive contributed plenty...including to ironmaglabs. Cant even recall how many questions ive answered on yt regarding methadrol and dmz. But rob and heavy are obvious alcoholics with poor decision making and a soft spot for aging spinsters with terminal AIDS...cancer, whatever.

Anyway, kos gets my vote because most of you are scared of him and its fun to watch everyone walk on eggshells.


----------



## SFW (Oct 26, 2012)

P.s. Methadrol gave me herpes.


----------



## chucky1 (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Oct 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> P.s. Methadrol gave me herpes.




You too huh?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2012)

Saney said:


> You too huh?



Really??? Ive been blaming the neighbours cat


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 27, 2012)

Is anyone here big?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 27, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> welll vote for red dog...he barely post and doesnt workout...hes perfect
> 
> 
> 
> i need social acceptance....i wanna be cool like heavy and captn





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what the fuck
> 
> 
> an old man who admittedly doesnt work out.....rarely post....cant remember the last big time multi viewed thread he made
> ...



Your fat and I can't see one muscle on your body thru all of that blub you got going on but you say that I don't workout because I don't weigh  260. At least on me you can see muscle definition. Am I a power lifter? No I am not. But I guarantee I spend more time in a gym than you do. And Monday I am getting my blood work done for TRT. I did not ask to be put on the list but I am there and not doing to bad in votes for an old fuck who don't workout or post much on IM. I could give a fuck about the Mod spot but if it plays out to where I become one I will not be overbearing or in anyone's world. Oh and since I don't do gear it leaves more for fat fucks like you to vie for in contests and what not. Have a nice day and tell my girlfriend I said hi.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 27, 2012)

We need semi nude pics of your women to determine who gets to run this shit hole.

Thanks


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 27, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Your fat and I can't see one muscle on your body thru all of that blub you got going on but you say that I don't workout because I don't weigh  260. At least on me you can see muscle definition. Am I a power lifter? No I am not. But I guarantee I spend more time in a gym than you do. And Monday I am getting my blood work done for TRT. I did not ask to be put on the list but I am there and not doing to bad in votes for an old fuck who don't workout or post much on IM. I could give a fuck about the Mod spot but if it plays out to where I become one I will not be overbearing or in anyone's world. Oh and since I don't do gear it leaves more for fat fucks like you to vie for in contests and what not. Have a nice day and tell my girlfriend I said hi.



its not personal...i like you just fine....but you dont seem like a lifter and you rarely post...just facts...you do talk about cardio....woop teee do.....a few months ago yeah...260....i am 243 at the lowest now



and yes like saney you have been begging to be on the list...seen your avi?


----------



## Bowden (Oct 27, 2012)

Vote for KOS cast.
I cant think of anyone more deserving than KOS for an Anything Goes Mod Slot.
KOS= the MOD that IM deserves.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 27, 2012)

in between md an im i have nearly 40000 post over the past few years....i am by far the most active poster...would have graciously accepted being beaten by sil



he post alot...makes alot of great threads and pics...hes huge....never seen a good red thread


----------



## colochine (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow...this is what IM has come to...


----------



## coolhandjames (Oct 27, 2012)

Vote none of the above...


----------



## Saney (Oct 27, 2012)

KOS should not only be Mod of AG, he should run for President and CEO of IMF.

Anyhow, I don't know much about Reddog so i have little to say about him.. KOS i have much to say, but not all day to list everything.


In short, Reddog no.. KOS Yes


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 27, 2012)

for some reason i was able to vote twice so i did


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 27, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> its not personal...i like you just fine....but you dont seem like a lifter and you rarely post...just facts...you do talk about cardio....woop teee do.....a few months ago yeah...260....i am 243 at the lowest now
> 
> 
> 
> and yes like saney you have been begging to be on the list...seen your avi?



I put self appointed mod in my avi as a joke the last time they were looking for a mod and it took 2 months to get it done and saney got the job. Then I liked it there so I left it there. 90% of my posts are in AG. 90% of your posts are you telling people how they are weak or don't workout or are skinny fat or just fucking with people for kicks. Because you are KOS, all knowing. Just because my idea of want I want my body to look like is not what you think is right don't mean shit to me. I know what my goals are. It is a mod spot in AG, not AS or Nutrition or womens health. Just like you fuck with Curt for being a mod in open chat cause hes not up to your standards as a body builder. but really I don't need free gear, I just come here for fun. So whatever......


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 27, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> I put self appointed mod in my avi as a joke the last time they were looking for a mod and it took 2 months to get it done and saney got the job. Then I liked it there so I left it there. 90% of my posts are in AG. 90% of your posts are you telling people how they are weak or don't workout or are skinny fat or just fucking with people for kicks. Because you are KOS, all knowing. Just because my idea of want I want my body to look like is not what you think is right don't mean shit to me. I know what my goals are. It is a mod spot in AG, not AS or Nutrition or womens health. Just like you fuck with Curt for being a mod in open chat cause hes not up to your standards as a body builder. but really I don't need free gear, I just come here for fun. So whatever......



LOL- I voted for you just so he would melt down.   I'm tempted to take him off ignore just to see it, but every time I read one of posts it kills 50 brain cells.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 27, 2012)

word


----------



## Curt James (Oct 27, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> I put self appointed mod in my avi as a joke the last time they were looking for a mod and it took 2 months to get it done and saney got the job. Then I liked it there so I left it there. *90% of my posts are in AG. 90% of your posts are you telling people how they are weak or don't workout or are skinny fat *or just fucking with people for kicks. Because you are KOS, all knowing. Just because my idea of want I want my body to look like is not what you think is right don't mean shit to me. I know what my goals are. It is a mod spot in AG, not AS or Nutrition or womens health. Just like you fuck with *Curt *for being a mod in open chat cause hes not up to your standards as a body builder. but really I don't need free gear, I just come here for fun. So whatever......



Red has a point there.

But don't worry about me. KOS has opinions and it's all good on that count.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 27, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> I put self appointed mod in my avi as a joke the last time they were looking for a mod and it took 2 months to get it done and saney got the job. Then I liked it there so I left it there. 90% of my posts are in AG. 90% of your posts are you telling people how they are weak or don't workout or are skinny fat or just fucking with people for kicks. Because you are KOS, all knowing. Just because my idea of want I want my body to look like is not what you think is right don't mean shit to me. I know what my goals are. It is a mod spot in AG, not AS or Nutrition or womens health. Just like you fuck with Curt for being a mod in open chat cause hes not up to your standards as a body builder. but really I don't need free gear, I just come here for fun. So whatever......


yeah...its not so that you only pop up for random jokes and to say how you should be mod or are already are...like i said....its not personal....you would do just fine for a forum that is not completely based on bbing or selling bbing supps.....some old thin guy forum


that is def the myth about me...i never post just to fuck with people....that is just bullshit


----------



## Saney (Oct 27, 2012)

99% of my posts are in AG.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 27, 2012)

i dont fuck with curt in open chat or anywhere....closest to it without being first shit talked about is suggesting he push himself to get stronger because i think he is stronger


when he tries he progresses
i give credit to all my haterz for helping push me where i am now


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 27, 2012)

many people have done things youd never would think they would do...due to me pushing....azza vids....more from on top...few others....juggernaught posted pics because of me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 27, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> LOL- I voted for you just so he would melt down.   I'm tempted to take him off ignore just to see it, but every time I read one of posts it kills 50 brain cells.



lol....you are a nontrainer and a liar who gives a shit what you say


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 27, 2012)

I hang in AG, I rarely give "body building" advice. I know you are as strong as a bull and I admire that but again this is AG, fucked up thought is quality.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 27, 2012)

like i said...i like you


just think if im beat it would/should be sil...if you posted more...and especially more threads....i would see it....so when you win be more active


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 27, 2012)

Look its AG, if this was any other section I would not even get one vote, I get that. I don't post to read my own shit I post when I want to say something. I don't start threads I interject into them.


----------



## charley (Oct 27, 2012)

I enjoy the 'kos'......but I'm a 'Reddog' Man......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 27, 2012)

Also I like Sil alot but he is part of DRSE now and I beleive them to be the 1% We need a mod who is part of the 99% weather its me or you.


----------



## seyone (Oct 27, 2012)

I vote reddog for the Pa connection


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Also I like Sil alot but he is part of DRSE now and I beleive them to be the 1% We need a mod who is part of the 99% weather its me or you.



You realize this is rigged? Saney and I will make the final choice 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Pony (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 27, 2012)

i dont think so horsey


----------



## Saney (Oct 27, 2012)

KOS, you have whats known as a LITTLE BIT OF WEIGHT PROBLEM!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 27, 2012)

join the club fatty


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 27, 2012)

Anything that even possibly raises the chance to see kos's wife nude or near nude I'm in. I vote kos.


----------



## colochine (Oct 27, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> LOL- I voted for you just so he would melt down.   I'm tempted to take him off ignore just to see it, but every time I read one of posts it kills 50 brain cells.



This. Fat unhappy people need to die.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 27, 2012)

lol at this butthurt jealous fuck


----------



## colochine (Oct 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at this butthurt jealous fuck



Lol at this fat cinder block brained fool trying to come up with anything remotely funny.


----------



## Saney (Oct 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> join the club fatty




Join the club? Nigga i started the club


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i think sil runs away with it



That ^^^ is why you will never have a job where you are paid to think.


----------



## colochine (Oct 28, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> That ^^^ is why you will never have a job where you are paid to think.



Isn't he a stay at home dad?...aka dead beat.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2012)

No


----------



## colochine (Oct 28, 2012)

Lies anyone can be anything they want to be on the Internet.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2012)

I work in a factory making windows

lol at the talking avi questioning my integrity

man up bitch


----------



## Saney (Oct 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I work in a factory making windows
> 
> lol at the talking avi questioning my integrity
> 
> man up bitch




LOL@This^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2012)

uneducated orphans gotta make a living somehow


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 29, 2012)

thats right KOS, and you give them pennys for blowjobs


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> thats right KOS, and you give them pennys for blowjobs



Azza you'll be shitting your pants when KOS gets the mod spot 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 29, 2012)

Maybe you should give KOS the Mod spot, This place is already going to shit anyway, so get someone who bust everyone's balls except those who are 250 with no muscle definition.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 29, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Azza you'll be shitting your pants when KOS gets the mod spot
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



Pedo don't have a shot no matter who on that poll wins.....


----------



## Watson (Oct 29, 2012)

saney and lw are giving me a boner.......3some?


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 29, 2012)

can someone tell me what mods do?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Maybe you should give KOS the Mod spot, This place is already going to shit anyway, so get someone who bust everyone's balls except those who are 250 with no muscle definition.



hmm . . we'd have to induct KOS into the DRSE, then probably split some of the extorted bounty with him. . .


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 29, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> can someone tell me what mods do?



They don't workout


----------



## Saney (Oct 29, 2012)

We do NOT workout.. we PFG, and eat large amounts of Doritos


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Maybe you should give KOS the Mod spot, This place is already going to shit anyway, so get someone who bust everyone's balls except those who are 250 with no muscle definition.










im confused...old...175 pounds(no delts,chest,arms,traps) thin with no definition is better? even in the shirt its clear your stomach sticks out ....probly mking your waist measurement about the same as your chest measurement


kettle and the pot


----------



## Saney (Oct 29, 2012)

LOL This is why I love KOS.. he remembers everything you say and/or post and uses it against you.

Nigger has my vote!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2012)

Saney said:


> LOL This is why I love KOS.. he remembers everything you say and/or post and uses it against you.
> 
> Nigger has my vote!



but whatever do you mean? only i talk smack about people...no one else does....remember i never said one word about his body until he attacked mine


i just pointed out he doesnt lift and never conributes a single thread and rarely post....just facts...


----------



## Saney (Oct 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> but whatever do you mean? only i talk smack about people...no one else does....remember i never said one word about his body until he attacked mine
> 
> 
> i just pointed out he doesnt lift and never conributes a single thread and rarely post....just facts...




Yea i know.. Your resilience and never-give-up personality is why you are going to win the Mod Spot. Screw the votes... you think us Mods give a fuck about what some silly coon voted for after he just made up his 4th fake account to gain a voting majority? LOL


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2012)

hes clearly won....but the # of votes is pretty high...didnt reaLIZE WE HAD SO MANY IN AG


----------



## Saney (Oct 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> hes clearly won....but the # of votes is pretty high...didnt reaLIZE WE HAD SO MANY IN AG




Yea.. just send me your address and i'll have the DRSE put you on a life's cruise.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2012)

i wouldnt do u like sfw...we could  hang and cuddle...shave each others backs


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> but whatever do you mean? only i talk smack about people...no one else does....remember i never said one word about his body until he attacked mine
> 
> Seriously dude, the only gym you go to is at the golden coral....
> 
> ...


Seriously dude, the only gym you go to is at the golden coral....




Saney said:


> Yea i know.. Your resilience and never-give-up personality is why you are going to win the Mod Spot. Screw the votes... you think us Mods give a fuck about what some silly coon voted for after he just made up his 4th fake account to gain a voting majority? LOL



Lets see retart nigger lover, if I did make up 4 accounts thats would still put me at 13 to 6. But in reality your post here says exactly why if AG needs another Moderator, it shouldn't be from DRSE, KOS would be a perfect choice cause hes all knowing in the body building world and quite the gear whore.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2012)

who doesnt like free stuff




i go to the Y GODDAMN IT!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 29, 2012)

On one hand I think KOS should be mod so he can get all of that free bounty and get off his wife's finacial tit but on the other hand I think this board would suffer because of his win at all cost internet arguments. We don't need that much power in his hands.   But these are just my opinions.


----------



## cube789 (Oct 29, 2012)

i feel sick


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2012)

AG Mods are known to have a tranquil, calming effect on anyone who watches them glide serenely through the forum. 
Generally speaking, AG Mods are easier and less expensive to  feed and care for than other pets, however, they do require a proper  environment and knowledgeable caretakers. 
Unlike many dogs and other furry and feathered pets, AG Mods  don't develop separation anxiety or destructive behaviors when you leave  them alone at home. 
AG Mods are quiet -- you never have to worry about a barking or squawking AG Mods upsetting the neighbors or waking a sleeping baby. 
AG Mods come in an infinite variety of sizes, shapes and stunning, vibrant colors. 
AG Mods don't need to be walked; they don't require a litter  box; and they'll never leave a surprise for you on your brand new carpet  or the afghan your mother-in-law knitted for you last Christmas. 
AG Mods are very clean pets that don't need to be groomed or have their teeth brushed. 
Your AG Mods won't track dirt and mud in from outdoors, or  shake litter from his paws all over the house, and he doesn't shed,  slobber or drool. 
A AG Mods aquarium of any size, as long it's well maintained, can be a beautiful addition to any room in your home. 
Some types of AG Mods interact with their owners, are playful, and can even be trained to do tricks.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> On one hand I think KOS should be mod so he can get all of that free bounty and get off his wife's finacial tit but on the other hand I think this board would suffer because of his win at all cost internet arguments. We don't need that much power in his hands.   But these are just my opinions.



this coming from the guy who hounded me cause i said im not a fan of labs....massively butt hurt cause gfr negged him

you may be old but you havent grown up


i have integrity...i cannot be bought...wifes tit...we built our life together...we are partners and best friends...couldnt care less what you think


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2012)

and i am so tired of hearing how i tear people down...i am very active everywhere...i give props when its deserved


sometimes i give a reality check...i needed one when i was headeed toward a heart attack at 30....everyone said i was fine....bulshitting and being coddled can cost you your life


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> this coming from the guy who hounded me cause i said im not a fan of labs....massively butt hurt cause gfr negged him
> 
> you may be old but you havent grown up
> 
> ...








..oh god my sides


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> ..oh god my sides



like this guy...he doesnt like me...judges me on a single act....we had a heated rivalry and he beat me....i poured praise...and since then i have repped alot of his best post and liked others

liking or disliking someone shouldnt get in the way of the truth


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 29, 2012)

This is really gay


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2012)

whats wrong with being gay?


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 29, 2012)

Did I sat there was something wrong with it?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> this coming from the guy who hounded me cause i said im not a fan of labs....massively butt hurt cause gfr negged him
> 
> you may be old but you havent grown up
> 
> ...



Whoa, whoa, whoa, brother, First of all I don't know what you mean about labs...
Second, GFR was negging me and I didn't whine. I went straight to battle with him cause I think he's a cunt
Third I never bust on you about your family, I think your wife is a doll and think you do a great job there with her and your boy especially considering your up bringing. 
And fourth, you may be right I am older but I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up. 
And I also can't be bought because I don't need what they are selling.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2012)

well chill then...we dont have anything to argue about if you arent talking shit....that efighting shit got old awhile back....notice ive barely spoken to azza the shitstain since hes back


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 29, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, brother, First of all I don't know what you mean about labs...
> Second, GFR was negging me and I didn't whine. I went straight to battle with him cause I think he's a cunt
> Third I never bust on you about your family, I think your wife is a doll and think you do a great job there with her and your boy especially considering your up bringing.
> And fourth, you may be right I am older but I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up.
> And I also can't be bought because I don't need what they are selling.



It's a shame a quality guy like this ^^^ will never be given the key to AG.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Did I sat there was something wrong with it?



stop trying to have sex with me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> It's a shame a quality guy like this ^^^ will never be given the key to AG.


he won right? by like alot

trust me...heavy and curt james would never eeeeeeeeever....allow me to mod anything


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't mean this towards any one person but chubby guys do make nice bottoms.


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 29, 2012)

So is anyone here big orrrrrr......?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2012)

im bigger than average


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm skinny fat with no delts, arms, or lats ( apparently)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> I'm skinny fat with no delts, arms, or lats ( apparently)



since most people are just plain obese and ride those motorized walmart carts id say you are in the good


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## independent (Oct 29, 2012)

I voted for reddog because he doesnt have very many years left.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 29, 2012)

all yall whinney be-otches need to check your own back yard first, and in Azzas case backdoor, that is all


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2012)

I am yet to receive fresh cawk pics from any of the contestants 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 29, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I am yet to receive fresh cawk pics from any of the contestants
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone




So what you're saying is the someone not even on the poll could steal the mod spot by simply sending you cawk pics??? Interesting


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> So what you're saying is the someone not even on the poll could steal the mod spot by simply sending you cawk pics??? Interesting



The poll is a sham. Ya'll should know the DRSE owns this shithole 

But yes, cawk pics and free shit always influence decisions 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 30, 2012)

DRSE owns azza"s shithole, This will turn out like bush/gore. gore won by the vote count and bush became president. But on my death bed I will have internal peace knowing that the people have spoken and it was snatched out from under me by a couple of nigger loving good ole boys.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> The poll is a sham. Ya'll should know the DRSE is a shithole
> 
> But yes, cawk pics and free shit always influence decisions
> 
> ...


----------



## XYZ (Oct 30, 2012)

None of the above.

the Captn' runs these parts, the sooner you understand this the sooner you'll receive a free anal drilling from him.


----------



## Saney (Oct 30, 2012)

This^


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 30, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I voted for reddog because he doesnt have very many years left.


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 30, 2012)

So nobody here is big?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> So nobody here is big?



LWs vagina is not big! Apparently! 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 30, 2012)

Pics or gtfo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 30, 2012)

Sad not big^^


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2012)

just like to remind everyone why we need to have this new mod

ladies and gents, 

the world record for member with the longest lasting butt hurt in ironmag history

"safe for work" still on fire. (too big a pussy for it to mean slamming fucking weight)



			
				Little Wing said:
			
		

> SFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



try anusol mate.


----------



## chucky1 (Oct 30, 2012)

I vote for *bigmoe65*  I dont no why but hes got my vote


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 31, 2012)

'Scuse my fuckin' ignorance.

I been out a while.  In da clink.

What is *DRSE?*

What da fuck does this mean?  


Peace Out.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2012)

a bunch of guys that do more shooting gear than working out and think being ignorant is the new cool. sfw for example. they do a lot of things that seem like petting each others cock in reassurance or holding each others cock for security.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2012)

used in a sentence

this placed started turning into a shithole when the drse showed up. 

most members think they are a bunch of chest beating pussies. 

important tidbit... none of them would dare beat their chest with two hands because they'd have to let go of another drse members cock of security to do so.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2012)

drse in a story

once upon a time muscle development took a shit
it slithered over to ironmag and called itself drse.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 31, 2012)

The DRSE was founded over at Anabolic Minds, but many of the founding members originated from the old BulkNut site.

Don't be hating now LW! 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> drse in a story
> 
> once upon a time muscle development took a shit
> it slithered over to ironmag and called itself drse.



I am a regular poster on Mdeveopment.  

Know what my username is?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 31, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> The DRSE was founded over at Anabolic Minds, but many of the founding members originated from the old BulkNut site.
> 
> Don't be hating now LW!



Thanks.

I sorta get it....but not totally.

Lotta cryptic answer here.  Jesus Christ.  Is this a god-damn secret society?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 31, 2012)

Big Smoothy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I sorta get it....but not totally.
> 
> Lotta cryptic answer here.  Jesus Christ.  Is this a god-damn secret society?



Think of the DRSE as a Jewish Masonic Lodge which is heavy on tranny diddling.


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 31, 2012)

Donkey Raping Shit Eaters are all gay, and G-d will punish them with fire and brimstone.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 31, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Think of the DRSE as a Jewish Masonic Lodge which is heavy on tranny diddling.



And thier secret hand shake only involves the left hand............


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 31, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> And thier secret hand shake only involves the left hand............


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 31, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


>


----------



## cube789 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## independent (Oct 31, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> I vote for *bigmoe65*  I dont no why but hes got my vote



I agree.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> a bunch of guys that do more shooting gear than working out and think being ignorant is the new cool. sfw for example. they do a lot of things that seem like petting each others cock in reassurance or holding each others cock for security.





Little Wing said:


> used in a sentence
> 
> this placed started turning into a shithole when the drse showed up.
> 
> ...





Little Wing said:


> drse in a story
> 
> once upon a time muscle development took a shit
> it slithered over to ironmag and called itself drse.



 little wing passionately dislikes the drse


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 31, 2012)

Nobody here is big


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 31, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Nobody here is big



I agree.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 31, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Nobody here is big



Plenty of us are big and fat but I don't know about muscle bear big....


----------



## Scoooter (Oct 31, 2012)

Isn't using a Mod for the ANYthing Goes an oxymoron ?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 31, 2012)

Take away the oxy part and look into a mirrow and you'll get your answer


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 31, 2012)

Scoooter said:


> Isn't using a Mod for the ANYthing Goes an oxymoron ?



Negged to get u in the red!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2012)

Big Smoothy said:


> I am a regular poster on Mdeveopment.
> 
> Know what my username is?




No. I joined there a long time ago but hardly ever go there. Nice site and has some eye opening threads.


----------



## independent (Oct 31, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> little wing passionately dislikes the drse



She likes me.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> little wing passionately dislikes the drse



it's like coming to America and flying a Spanish flag on your house


----------



## independent (Oct 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it's like coming to America and flying a Mexican flag on your house



fixed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it's like coming to America and flying a Spanish flag on your house



Maybe like this, only moar Jewish n less black. Oh and moar jerked.








Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Tesla (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 1, 2012)

is this real life?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> is this real life?



Has it ever been?


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 1, 2012)

Is anyone here big?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> is this real life?



Absolutely! 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Is anyone here big?



Not in the DRSE anyway.  Saney is the only one who works out....in between his daily trips to Burger King and La Hacienda.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 1, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



then i dont wanna live here anymore


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 1, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> The DRSE was founded over at Anabolic Minds, but many of the founding members originated from the old BulkNut site.
> 
> Don't be hating now LW!
> 
> ...


I came over from AM maybe its time to go back


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 1, 2012)

i have soft spot for KOS..always liked him..dont know RED that well but he's cool with me..who's is SIL?



P.S. i dont know why but i noticed strange tendency that people who become mods start being less active in the forums they suppose to moderate..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2012)

That's cause they busy sucking my cawk 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> i have soft spot for KOS..always liked him..dont know RED that well but he's cool with me..who's is SIL?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. i dont know why but i noticed strange tendency that people who become mods start being less active in the forums they suppose to moderate..




why?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 1, 2012)

Slurp...


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why?



what?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)

shit


----------



## Supreme Allah (Nov 1, 2012)

DGG


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)

whos gimmick are you


----------



## cube789 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Goodskie (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## chucky1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Bang Bang


----------



## independent (Nov 6, 2012)

Am I mod yet?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 6, 2012)

Go reddog!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 7, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Am I mod yet?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Go reddog!


----------



## cube789 (Nov 7, 2012)

oh Captn', you such a cock tease


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 7, 2012)

cube789 said:


> oh Captn', you such a cock tease


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Goodskie (Nov 7, 2012)

I vote for a naked pose off


----------



## malk (Nov 7, 2012)

who ever benches the most wins,entry weight 150kg or gtfo.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 7, 2012)

what is 150 kgs


----------



## CG (Nov 7, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what is 150 kgs



330


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 7, 2012)

well thats easy

lol at red doing that...dont think hes interested


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2012)

Special announcement coming soon! 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 7, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> well thats easy
> 
> lol at red doing that...dont think hes interested



Nope I can't bench 330, Shit I can't even bench 230, but again I'm a 53 year old guy who wieghs 168lb. I'm niether a power lifter nor a body builder. I am a just a guy who goes to the gym to stay fit and not get fat like most people my age. I found this site when I googled creatine and thought that the fucking wierdos in anything goes was right up my alley and decided to stay. I might not fit into your version of what a body builder is but I do know I fit into the fucking wierdo group that hangs out in anything goes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2012)

The mod certified bench std is 200lbs .... Cause that's all I bench 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 7, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Nope I can't bench 330, Shit I can't even bench 230, but again I'm a 53 year old guy who wieghs 168lb. I'm niether a power lifter nor a body builder. I am a just a guy who goes to the gym to stay fit and not get fat like most people my age. I found this site when I googled creatine and thought that the fucking wierdos in anything goes was right up my alley and decided to stay. I might not fit into your version of what a body builder is but I do know I fit into the fucking wierdo group that hangs out in anything goes.



least you look heavier than 168


for the record i in no way consider myself to be a bodybuilder....i started doing this shit as a kid cause of pro wrestlers like the british bulldog and sting

i got beat all the time and figured if i was stronger than everyone no one could hurt me....not so simple...


now i just try to make sure my wife sees me as at least half as cool as i see her


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2012)

There are no bodybuilders on IMF. Except GoPro, but he's a faggot 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 7, 2012)

Being on stage in panties looks cool


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 7, 2012)

200lbs...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Nov 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> There are no bodybuilders on IMF. Except GoPro, but he's a faggot
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



Yeah but GoPro is an all natural faggot


----------



## cube789 (Nov 8, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> 200lbs...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Goodskie (Nov 8, 2012)

I vote bigben2011!


----------



## cube789 (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Supreme Allah (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 14, 2012)

Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 19, 2012)

cube789 said:


>


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 19, 2012)

If the jews wait just a little bit longer the pole results just might swing to their desired outcome


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 19, 2012)

i doubt it


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 20, 2012)

Good Christ


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok after carefully counting all the votes, discounting the illegal votes, and adding in the DRSE factor, results are in...

Everyone, Saney has been awarded the positions, giving him double powers! 

Now please pay your respects! 




Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## cube789 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 20, 2012)

cube789 said:


>



^^^Bitch needs to back off a rail.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dunk The Vote - YouTube


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 23, 2012)

Is reddog a mod yet?


----------



## Saney (Nov 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Is reddog a mod yet?




No and he won't be.


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 24, 2012)

None of these idiots


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 24, 2012)

Saney is mod god. That is all 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 25, 2012)

Saney said:


> No and he won't be.


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 11, 2013)

Azza for mod or admin

it would be  damn interesting,don't you think?


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 11, 2013)

^
*please do not ban be for saying that*


----------



## cube789 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Dec 12, 2013)

hmmm, you only won that one because I wasn't in that pole... err..poll


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 12, 2013)

let's swordfight..........


----------



## independent (Dec 12, 2013)

I get free gear now.


----------



## sneedham (Dec 12, 2013)

Someday I will get free gear.


----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)

.......


----------



## bdad (Dec 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what the fuck
> 
> 
> an old man who admittedly doesnt work out.....rarely post....cant remember the last big time multi viewed thread he made
> ...



You are a fucking tard, you sure you dont use drugs?


----------



## Intense (Mar 6, 2016)

Saney said:


> No and he won't be.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 6, 2016)

nice bump


----------



## charley (Mar 6, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> nice bump



   ....  old time bump  ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2016)

Haha!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 7, 2016)

The irony is thick


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 7, 2016)

heavyiron said:


> Is reddog a mod yet?





Saney said:


> No and he won't be.





bigmoe65 said:


> I get free gear now.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Mar 7, 2016)

bump, over yenis garbage posts


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 7, 2016)

IMF really is over...


----------



## charley (Mar 7, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> bump, over yenis garbage posts



..can you imagine how clueless Yeni is....    she posts garbage because she 'eats up religious garbage'...  she ought to change her diet....


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 7, 2016)

charley said:


> ..can you imagine how clueless Yeni is....    she posts garbage because she 'eats up religious garbage'...  she ought to change her diet....


I'd bet a million pesos yeni is a gay jew


----------

